# Linux+Parrallels/wmware et accès à distance par IP



## secu2 (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai une petite question, j'poste ici mais je pourrais aussi bien poster dans la section windows.

Je voudrais savoir si installer sur une partition boot-camp ubuntu (ou windows et autre distrib tux) et de redémarrer avec WMware fusion ou parralels permetait d'installer des logiciels du genre teamspeak Server ou autes serveurs qui doivent pouvoir être accessible depuis dautres ordinateurs depuis internet.

Je m'explique, je veut en fait installer teamspeak server sur mon ordi en gardant l'environement mac, et permetre à mes amis d'y acceder à travers internet.

J'avais essayé avec virtual PC quand j'étais encore ac PPC et je ne suis pas arrivé à utiliser mon serveur dans l'environement mac.

(PS: Ubuntu peut etre instalé sur une partition virtuelle que cree parallels ou WMware peut importe)


----------



## secu2 (29 Juin 2008)

Bon bah vu que pas de reponse, j'ai essayé et ca marche impec en local, j'arrive à acceder à mon serveur par mon adresse ip locale (sur mac osx) mais pas par mon adresse ip internet...


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2008)

secu2 a dit:


> Bon bah vu que pas de reponse, j'ai essayé et ca marche impec en local, j'arrive à acceder à mon serveur par mon adresse ip locale (sur mac osx)* mais pas par mon adresse ip internet*...



ça c'est peut-être normal.
Il faut rediriger les ports de ton routeur vers ton adresse IP et surtout faire tester par un ami.
Tu ne peux pas faire l'essai toi même


----------



## secu2 (1 Juillet 2008)

"rediriger les ports de ton routeur vers ton adresse IP"
Ca ok mais c'est un autre problème, impossible d'acceder à l'interface web de mon modem speed touch home...

Je vais test de faire essayer par qqun d'autre.
http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=22549&f=3


----------

